# Vaccination times



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Sorry I know it has been asked a hundred times. I just want to make sure this is correct. Jasper is now 14 months old and needs his DHPP and I think that is it.. am I correct? ( if I am trying to go as minimal as possible. ) Do I give each vaccination singly as possible and how long do I wait until the next vanniation. Example, if I gave parvo vaccination.. do I wait a month before distemper, then hepatitis, and then parainfluenza. Just wanna make all of this right!

Oh and Rabies booster a year later after his first one and thats it?

ETA:
OR just seperate Distemper and Parvo now and Rabies at 16 months? He had a rabies at 4 months, and 4 sets of puppy shots.

ETA: once more

I found a parvo http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=1263
is that the parvo vaccination I will need? "Duramune Max PV, 10-dose vial, 9N-2317" 

but I didn't find Distemper by itself. Out training center has Parvo and Distemper together here and said I could use it if I needed to. Sorry for all the questions I am just kinda lost.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

If he's had four sets of puppy shots he's set for life. Maybe booster Dhpp one more time in three years. If you can find a vet that stocks the separate vaccines and give them all separate with at least three weeks between each one, I'd opt to do that! 

Rabies booster again when he's two years old.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

If you gave rabbies at 4 months, you have to get the booster at under 16 months to get the 3 year certificate. If you miss the 1 year anniversary by a day, they only will give you the 1 year certificate. This is how it works for future rabbies shots too. If you go over the expiration date of a 3 year, they knock you back to a 1 year. Always get the shot before it expires. Your other choice is to be a rebel and only get the 1 year booster at 16 months and no future shots. Another option is to titer test for immunity and only vaccinate for no immunity. For the DHHP I would give a booster and no more shots. The alternative is to titer and boost as necessary. I don't titer and no longer give any shots ;0) I haven't officially been in a vets office in 3.5 years. They must love me ahahahahahaha.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

They aren't that strict here with Rabies vaccines. It doesn't matter how long you wait after the first Rabies shot to booster again....its always a three year here at least.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I guess there stricter in some states. The whole scam is a money maker. Poor dogs;0(


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Yah, some states have been strict, that I've lived in anyway. How do you get around it when they send you the notice in the mail and you don't do it? As far as I knew, you would then have to pay a fee and if you still didn't do it, in some states, you end up in court....how do you get around that?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I got a notice from the vet a few years ago and didn't do anything. Never heard another word. My vet knows I don't vaccinate for anything.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

We have strict laws but there not inforced. My sister lives in the city and she hasn't gotten bothered. I live in the country and haven't been bothered yet. I've run into game wardens, forest rangers, animal control, but they never asked any questions. By law they cannot put your dog down, if it has had at least one vaccination. the worse they can do is make you quarantine your dog in your house until titer tests come back. They don't always follow the rules though. If I lived in a place were I had to vaccinate, I would move if I could or do lease amount of vaccines.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

pandaparade said:


> Sorry I know it has been asked a hundred times. I just want to make sure this is correct. Jasper is now 14 months old and needs his DHPP and I think that is it.. am I correct? ( if I am trying to go as minimal as possible. ) Do I give each vaccination singly as possible and how long do I wait until the next vanniation. Example, if I gave parvo vaccination.. do I wait a month before distemper, then hepatitis, and then parainfluenza. Just wanna make all of this right!
> 
> Oh and Rabies booster a year later after his first one and thats it?
> 
> ...


It won't be possible to give each component of the DHPP separate. Even the components that are able to be given separately are often required to be purchased in batches of 25 and your vet may not carry it if it is not in high demand. That has been my experience. The BEST that I found is a vet that will offer the DPV shot (Distember + Parvo). My girl is 1.5 years old and is going in for her annual checkup (part two - she got rabies 4 weeks ago). (BTW - We are going back to her old holistic vet for this appointment because her traditional vet tried to dupe us with rabies. that's another story...). The holistic vet only offers DHPP, not the DPV, but DOES share the belief in limiting vaccinations and using titers. So, I am going to discuss with her whether I should do one more DHPP and then call it quits for life OR just titer this year (which is what *I* want to do because I believe she has been adequately vaccinated.). If your dog has had 4 sets of DHPP, and the last set was around 6 months, your dog is likely to be protected for life. Millie had like 5 sets of shots, with her last set at 6 months, so I am certain that she will throw a high titer.

So, you could do one more DHPP to be safe, if you really want to, or you could simply titer. If your dog had 4 sets of DHPP, with the last being at 6 months of age, your dog should have lifetime immunity. If the last set was before 6 months, some people suggest that *that* is when you need that 1 year DHPP booster. It's really up to you and what you feel comfortable with.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> I got a notice from the vet a few years ago and didn't do anything. Never heard another word. My vet knows I don't vaccinate for anything.


When I lived in Seattle and in Florida, the notice didn't come from the vet, it came from the county, (as the dogs were registered in King and Miami-Dade counties). If it was just the vet, I'd ignore it but when it comes from the county and they tell you, in that notice that you have to vaccinate before a certain time or you pay a fee and if you still don't, you end up in court, I wonder, how do you get around it? 

I haven't registered my dogs in Maine yet...until I can figure out how to do this.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

SerenityFL said:


> When I lived in Seattle and in Florida, the notice didn't come from the vet, it came from the county, (as the dogs were registered in King and Miami-Dade counties). If it was just the vet, I'd ignore it but when it comes from the county and they tell you, in that notice that you have to vaccinate before a certain time or you pay a fee and if you still don't, you end up in court, I wonder, how do you get around it?
> 
> I haven't registered my dogs in Maine yet...until I can figure out how to do this.


Yep that's exactly how it is here, that's why my boys aren't and wont be registered here if at all possible!!!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Yep that's exactly how it is here, that's why my boys aren't and wont be registered here if at all possible!!!


Ok, so what do you do, then, if you haven't registered but you end up having to go to the vet for some reason? They are going to find out the dog doesn't have the rabies shot in the recent past...what do you do?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Mine are not registered and we have lived here for 15 years.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

SerenityFL said:


> Ok, so what do you do, then, if you haven't registered but you end up having to go to the vet for some reason? They are going to find out the dog doesn't have the rabies shot in the recent past...what do you do?


Well both my adults have had rabies, both last year when they were altered. But my Lhasa didn't have a Rabies shot for the past 7 years and every vet that asked about it(he went to the vet 5 times in the past 10 years) was told that no he didn't have any and wasn't going to. And only the most recent one, not even here, pushed it any farther then telling me why they should be vaccinated, and I just stood my ground same as I do with RAW.

I also do plan on moving out of King County within 2 years, as the fees for pets and other animals have become retarded.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Well both my adults have had rabies, both last year when they were altered. But my Lhasa didn't have a Rabies shot for the past 7 years and every vet that asked about it(he went to the vet 5 times in the past 10 years) was told that no he didn't have any and wasn't going to. And only the most recent one, not even here, pushed it any farther then telling me why they should be vaccinated, and I just stood my ground same as I do with RAW.
> 
> I also do plan on moving out of King County within 2 years, as the fees for pets and other animals have become retarded.


Well feeding raw is not illegal but I wonder if the vet has a duty to report your animal that has not been vaccinated, by law, to the county. Do you know if they do this?

I've been looking up the rabies requirements for Maine and at least they only have to have it every three years...which is better than Miami Dade where I was told it was annually...please...and I guess the only concern I would have to where I think I would have to take them to the vet is the stupid ticks and their stupid Lyme Disease. I mean, our first week here I picked a tick off the girl and she had that bullseye mark on her leg....it was a nymph so hopefully because it wasn't an adult female, things are fine. She's shown no symptoms but I'm thinking of taking her to a vet, anyway. Just wondering what the vet does if they find out the dog has no updated rabies vaccine and you tell them, "NO!"


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Is Lime vaccination one of the puppy shots? If so and if your dog has already had his puppy shots, he is immune.


----------



## Mokapi (Apr 7, 2011)

If Chip came from a rescue and I don't a.) know his age or b.) his vaccination records, should I assume he had all of his puppy vaccines and just try to go for titers for everything?


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> Is Lime vaccination one of the puppy shots? If so and if your dog has already had his puppy shots, he is immune.


No, it's not. And they've never had one. From what I read, (keeping in mind it came from the internets), it sounds like it's an option and vets will check for the disease first before giving it. I don't know, I'm new to the whole tick thing. I'm not worried since she's showing no signs and it was a nymph. I believe it's adult females who pass on the disease....but, I'm keeping these things in mind for the future..and wondering how to get around updating the rabies vaccine.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

SerenityFL said:


> Well feeding raw is not illegal but I wonder if the vet has a duty to report your animal that has not been vaccinated, by law, to the county. Do you know if they do this?
> 
> I've been looking up the rabies requirements for Maine and at least they only have to have it every three years...which is better than Miami Dade where I was told it was annually...please...and I guess the only concern I would have to where I think I would have to take them to the vet is the stupid ticks and their stupid Lyme Disease. I mean, our first week here I picked a tick off the girl and she had that bullseye mark on her leg....it was a nymph so hopefully because it wasn't an adult female, things are fine. She's shown no symptoms but I'm thinking of taking her to a vet, anyway. Just wondering what the vet does if they find out the dog has no updated rabies vaccine and you tell them, "NO!"


You know, I really don't know. How ever Ducki-kitty is at the vet right now, so I shall see if they can tell me!


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Do some research on the Lyme shot. I've made the mistake of given it before, but I recommend not to get it. It's the same shot they had for humans a few years back. People caught lyme disease from the vaccine, so they stopped it. Dogs catch incurable lyme disease all the time from it and they just keep pushing it. A healthy immune system is the best defense against lyme. Dogs will show little or no symptoms and cure it on there own in 6-12 months. I've been using this spray and this is the first season I haven't had to worry about ticks. That's saying alot, because there is a ridiculous over infestation of the little bloodsuckers around here. Almost everyone out here has gotten lyme disease. It took me awhile to find a vet that didn't push vaccines. Just keep searching and you'll find one. I wouldn't get your dogs licensed either.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I love living in western Canada where rabies is not required by law.. there has been one recorded case of rabies in a wild animal here since 1980. I bet more than one pet since then has had a severe adverse reaction to the rabies vaccine since then, so I'll take my chances.

If your dog has had four puppy shots, I wouldn't vaccinate anymore other than what is required by law (likely rabies).. you might run into difficulty though when having to board your dog. See if they will accept titre readings.

I don't vaccinate my pets at all..


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Living in what I swear is Parvo Central, we do vaccinate for parvo at the reccomended intervals. Here even adult, vaccinated dogs can get parvo, and don't always survive. In fact, most times we get a small notice in the paper reminding us of Parvo season, just like for Flu season for people. :smile:


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

cast71 said:


> Do some research on the Lyme shot. I've made the mistake of given it before, but I recommend not to get it. It's the same shot they had for humans a few years back. People caught lyme disease from the vaccine, so they stopped it. Dogs catch incurable lyme disease all the time from it and they just keep pushing it. A healthy immune system is the best defense against lyme. Dogs will show little or no symptoms and cure it on there own in 6-12 months. I've been using this spray and this is the first season I haven't had to worry about ticks. That's saying alot, because there is a ridiculous over infestation of the little bloodsuckers around here. Almost everyone out here has gotten lyme disease. It took me awhile to find a vet that didn't push vaccines. Just keep searching and you'll find one. I wouldn't get your dogs licensed either.


They don't push it, they offer it, though and yes, you are right that the vaccine for humans was pulled because people stated they were getting sick from it. They are working on another vaccine for humans though. We'll see. 

I am new to ticks with my dogs and the hype around Lyme Disease is really played up around here...one would think, to listen to some people, that if the black flies don't suffocate you, (seriously...we have them in the yard and they aren't THAT bad...annoying but not bad), or the mosquitoes don't carry you off, (used to those from the Everglades), or the deerflies don't munch you alive, (again, used to those from the Everglades), then you'll get Lyme Disease or your dogs will each and every time you walk out the door.

I did find a tick on her, I did find the tell tale bulls eye but I've been reading a LOT on this subject and it was a nymph, not an adult female. However, fall is supposed to be the time to really be careful and from the images I've seen, (ticks against a ruler), an engorged female is going to be huge! I think I'll notice that!

Anyway, thank you for the insect repellent recipe and for letting everyone know that it does work. I have them on Advantix but it's chemicals and I hate that...so I'm going to try to find some eucalyptus oil, (where do I find that?!), and get to mixing. The post said, "biting bugs" so does this work on ticks, mosquitoes, black flies, deer flies and fleas? That would be awesome if it did!

Wanted to add: I don't board my dogs. Never have, never will. If I can't take them with me, I don't go. They only time they would get "boarded" anywhere is if it was at a vet's following some horrible thing and they are undergoing recovery.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

You can get lemon eucalyptus oil at a vitamin or health food shop. Make sure it's essential oil and not fragrance. You can get raw organic unfiltered apple cider vinegar at the same place. Some supermarkets carry it in the organic section. Skin so soft from your local avon lady. You could also get all three ingredients from ebay. It works on skeeters and black flies. Haven't tested it on deer flies yet. There coming ;0( For ticks it works excellent. Make sure to spray your dogs good from above and below. Also put some on your hand and apply some to there head. Not eyes, mouth or nose. When I left out the head, I found one crawling on his snout. I took him hiking today, and after checking still nothing. I still can't believe it;0) I'm not use to not having to pick like 10 ticks off him. I did notice that with skeeters you have to literally shower yourself in it. They do leave you alone for awhile. Than spray more. I think this is much better than advantic or frontline. Not only that it doesn't use pesticides, it keeps ticks and skeeters off the dog. The others don't. The parasites have to bite than die. I use to use advantic, frontline..... I had ticks crawling around my house. I guess those just hitched a ride on my dog instead of having a meal. Since it doesn't use pesticides, the parasites can't get immune to it. I guess its like an invisible screen. It screws up the buggers receptors. Plus companies like advantic and frontline cannot guarantee your dog will not get Lyme disease. Think of it like getting injected with a syringe full of lyme bacteria. They say it takes 48 hours, but I don't trust that information. I'm glad I finally found a effective alternative that I think is much better. And it doesn't smell to bad either ahahahaha I really don't worry too much about lyme disease. For all I know my dog has it and is not showing any symptoms. I'm confident that he has a strong healthy immune system, that will fight off lyme;0)


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Celt said:


> Living in what I swear is Parvo Central, we do vaccinate for parvo at the reccomended intervals.


More vaccinations don't increase immunity. There are not degrees of immunity. Either the dog is immune or he isn't. It's black and white ... no shades of gray.



> Here even adult, vaccinated dogs can get parvo, and don't always survive.


Then they were never immune. There are dogs that the vaccines just don't work on. You can give them 1,000 shots and they still won't be immune. Their immune systems just won't create the antibodies.

Visit this site and watch all 4 video's. YouTube - ‪Dr. Karen Becker Interviews Dr. Schultz (Part 1 of 4)‬‏


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ x2 :thumb:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Celt, where do you live? As RFD said, you only need one vaccine for viral diseases once the immune system has matured and mom's antibodies are out, for it to be good for 7-15 years (and likely life). Vaccines lower the immune system and by injecting year after year you are doing more harm than good imo. Injection is not a normal method of delivery for diseases and especially not several at once like the combo vaccines offer.. it does suppress the immune system and has been known to cause autoimmune diseases often later in life.. in fact cats are shot up in the legs or tail now and not the back of the neck because if the cat develops vaccine-associated sarcoma, the leg or tail can be amputated. I've had two cats develop it at the back of the neck where they recieved their shots, and because it's not in a amputatable place they died.

I don't believe in vaccination at all anymore, if you support the immune system with a species appropriate diet and let the mother nurse the dogs for as long as possible and be a bit careful where you introduce them, the body will be strong enough to fight off infection. Natural rearing breeders (no vaccines, raw diet) have many generations of non vaccinated dogs and their dogs generally don't develop autoimmune problems like arthritis. They also usually have less puppies contract parvo than a conventional breeder and if they do, it's a mild disease not requiring hospitalization. 

If I DID do vaccines I would only do the puppy series.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Bishop

It's nice to hear another non vacc person. We are naturally rearing our dogs and litters. We have not had a parvo issue in 20 years and my pups go everywhere for socialization beginning at about 5 weeks old. The puppies out of my last litter who were vaccinated with a 5 in one puppy shot by their new owners have suddenly developed car sickness and resource gaurding issues. Three others have only been given single disease vaccines and have had no problems. My two are non vaccinated and doing great. I alsways thought it was just their age but now I am really believing it is the vaccines.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> More vaccinations don't increase immunity. There are not degrees of immunity. Either the dog is immune or he isn't. It's black and white ... no shades of gray.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RFD, what you said is exactly what I have been reading in my research about the subject. So, does this mean that if I get Millie titered (she's 1.5 years old) this year in place of shots and it indicates immunity, she was successfully immunized as a puppy and is immune for life?

Thanks!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

BrownieM, yes likely she will be immune for life. 

Liz - nice to see another natural rearing believer.. most people think I am crazy for not vaccinating! My sheltie had one set of shots from the breeder, and my IG has had none. None of my dogs will ever have shots done by me again.

My next dog will be a collie, maybe I will get one from you if you are still breeding then..


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

BrownieM said:


> So, does this mean that if I get Millie titered (she's 1.5 years old) this year in place of shots and it indicates immunity, she was successfully immunized as a puppy and is immune for life?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes it does. :smile:


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

bishopthesheltie-- I live in Far west Texas, on the border of Mexico. It seems a little strange to hear about annual vaccines as far back as I can remember, which sometimes isn't too far :0P the parvo, distemper boosters have been 3 years shots. The rabies was the only one you had to get annually, but even that has been a 3year. for at least 10 years. The 3 years are after the puppy series. We still get few cases of rabies in pets a year here. Due to this thread, I'm thinking about doing titres instead of shots, but I think I may feel more comfortable getting the parvo shot with how prevalent it seems to be here.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Obviously do what makes you feel comfortable, but I would read up about it too. Yes, adult dogs can technically get parvo, but it's really only a dangerous disease to young puppies. If your dog did get it (and it won't because it has antibodies for life) it would probably be asymptomatic, or a tiny bit of diarrhea at most. As RFD said, there is no half immunity.. you either are, or aren't, and since your dog has had at least one shot since 16 weeks, it's good for life.


----------

